# Wanted: Live Band for Community Block Party



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

I came across *this ad* on Kijiji. Not mine. Thought I'd
post it for any of you looking for a July gig in Brampton.

_'We are holding a Community Block Party in Brampton on Saturday July 9. 
Looking for a live band that plays top 40, pop, rock etc.
_
_This is a family friendly outdoor event._

_Please respond if you are available for the day and what your rates is._

_Thank you'_


----------

